# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Punta Cana 2013

## samjam

Hi I am going to Punta Cana in March. Can anyone please suggest excursions to do while I am there? Besides snorkeling, I am too scared of sharks. Thanks!

----------

